# Trinity = Seven ??!?!?



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 2, 2005)

"And to the angel of the church in Sardis write: 'The words of him who has the seven spirits of God and the seven stars."'I know your works. You have the reputation of being alive, but you are dead." Revelation 3:1

Some people actually believe that the "trinity" is made up of seven "spirits of God". What verses would you use to counter this? (and don't point out the obvious fact that trinity does not mean seven).

[Edited on 3-7-2005 by Abd_Yesua_alMasih]


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 2, 2005)

Given the symbolic nature of the book, the seven spirits refers to infinite perfection within the Godhead. Furthermore, they are basing a doctrine on an absurd interpretation of an obscure text.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 2, 2005)

My thoughts exactly but is there any actual thing to counter it?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abd_Yesua_alMasih_
> My thoughts exactly but is there any actual thing to counter it?



The fact that it is incoherent strikes pretty hard against it. I might get back to it in a second.


----------

